# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Αντλία θερμότητας Daikin Altherma δεν κάνει defrost

## stdio

καλησπέρα, έχω εγκατεστημένη στο σπίτι θέρμανση με αντλία θερμότητας Daikin Altherma η οποία ενώ τις άλλες χρονιές λειτουργούσε κανονικά, φέτος δεν ξεπαγώνει την εξωτερική μονάδα. Ετσι το μεσημέρι με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία πχ 15 βαθμούς η μονάδα μένει γεμάτη πάγο. Ο ψυκτικος που έκανε την εγκατάσταση πριν μερικά χρόνια, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι γίνεται. Αν την κλείσω και την αφήσω κανα τέταρτο ξεκινάει να κάνει defrost αλλά σε μερικά λεπτά γυρνάει σε κανονική λειτουργία χωρίς να καταφέρει να ξεπαγώσει.

----------


## Πατέντες

Η ποσότητα του ψυκτικού μέσου είναι σωστή;
Τα στοιχεία είναι καθαρά;

----------


## stdio

τα κοίταξε όλα και είπε οκ

----------


## Πατέντες

Δεν έχω καθόλου εμπειρία από αντλίες θερμότητας αλλά, κοίταξε την πίεση του ψυκτικού μέσου; Σε τι λειτουργία; Στην θέρμανση;!;!
Άρα έχουμε ένα υπερσύγχρονο μοντέλο Daikin του οποίου η αυτοδιάγνωση δεν βγάζει βλάβη σε κάποιον αισθητήρα και ο τεχνικός είπε ότι όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια, ενώ δεν είναι έτσι!
Άρα θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο το επίσημο service για να κάνουν αυτοί έναν έλεγχο.

----------


## stdio

η εγκατάσταση είναι στην επαρχία οπότε καταλαβαίνετε, υπάρχει ένα ... θέμα με τους τεχνικούς, ο ψυκτικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση μέτρησε την πίεση και είπε οτι είναι σωστή, η αντλία δεν βγάζει στην οθόνη της κωδικό σφάλματος, αλλά μεσημεριάτικα με θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος πάνω από 10 βαθμούς η εξωτερική μονάδα παραμένει γεμάτη πάγο. Δηλαδή για κάποιο λόγο δεν ΄καταλαβαίνει΄ ότι πρέπει να κάνει defrost

----------


## Πατέντες

> ο ψυκτικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση μέτρησε την πίεση και είπε οτι είναι σωστή



Σε τι λειτουργία μέτρησε την πίεση;




> Δηλαδή για κάποιο λόγο δεν ΄καταλαβαίνει΄ ότι πρέπει να κάνει defrost



Δεν είναι απίθανο να θέλει υγρά. Το R410a είναι δύσκολο έως απίθανο να το δεις με μανόμετρο για το αν θέλει ή όχι συμπλήρωμα. Ειδικά αν σε ένα σύστημα που παίρνει 2 - 3 κιλά, θέλει καμιά 100 - 200 γραμμάρια!
Κάλεσε καλύτερα το service. Μην μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία των ''μήπως''.

----------


## stdio

καλησπερα, αλλάχθηκε το R410a, άδειασε, ελεγχθηκε με άζωτο για τυχόν διαρροή, έγινε κενό, γέμισε από σφραγισμένο δοχείο με 1700 γρ. τόσο γράφει πάνω στο καπάκι, μετρημένο με ηλ. ζυγαριά αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε, το στοιχείο γεμίζει με πάγο και μένει παγωμένο, δεν κάνει defrost

----------


## pstratos

Στην πίσω πλευρά του στοιχείου υπάρχει (κανονικά, εκτός και αν στο μοντέλο σου είναι διαφορετικέ) αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας. Κοίταξε να είναι στη θέση του= σχεδόν ακουμπά στο στοιχείο.

----------


## picdev

δες το θερμίστορ που είναι πάνω στην αντλία, εγώ μια φορά που ειχα θέμα με ενα a/c  ξήλωσα το θερμίστορ , έβαλα το πολύμετρο στο ομόμετρο, σύνδεσα τα 2 καλώδια και με ενα πιστολάκι μαλλιών το ζέσταινα για να δω αν ο αισθητήρας ανταποκρίνεται.
Το καλώδιο της πλακέτας ειναι οκ, έχει συνέχεια ?
Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω πως κάνει defrost η αντλία

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

αν εχει κανονικη ποσοτητα freon με εξωτερικη 10-15 δεν πιανει παγο.
αρα δεν εχει κανονικο freon.
 τα κλιματιστικα που ειναι ψυξη θερμανση λειτουργουν ολα με τον ιδιο τροπο heat pump.

----------


## Googlis

ήρεμα!

Κατ αρχάς αν έχεις ένα καλό μηχάνημα, σχετικά καινούριο, και ακριβό, φωνάζεις μόνο την εταιρεία ή κάποιον γνώστη και εξειδικευμένο ( και παρακαλάς ο ντόπιος εξουσιοδοτημένος τεχνικός να έχει γνώσεις και να είναι φιλικός).
Γιατί κρέμεσαι από τα χέρια του! Αν αρχίσεις και φωνάζεις τον κάθε μαστροχαλαστή ή ακόμη χειρότερα παρεμβαίνεις ο ίδιος χωρίς να έχεις σοβαρές γνώσεις τότε αναλαμβάνεις παράλληλα ένα τεράστιο ρίσκο του να σου πάει ο κούκος αηδόνι!

Με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 15C αν πιάνει πάγο σίγουρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εν μέρη σε κάποια μοντέλα μπορεί η εξωτερική μονάδα να πιάνει πάγο σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες κάτω των 7C και με αρκετή υγρασία.
Εδώ σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά, το να έχεις χαμένα υγρά θα είχε ως συνέπεια να έχεις και χαμηλή απόδοση στην θέρμανση κάτι που δεν το αναφέρεις.
Μην λέει ο καθένας ό,τι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι.
Ή κάποια ηλεκτρική/ηλεκτρονική βλάβη θα έχει το μηχάνημα ή λάθος τύπο υγρών ή λάθος ποσότητα. 

Φώναξε έναν εξειδικευμένο ή εξουσιοδοτημένο τεχνικό για να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## stdio

καλημέρα,  ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια, τώρα έξω έχει -5 και το στοιχείο έχει πάγο δεν κάνει defrost, όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω αλλάχθηκε τo R410a μπήκε καινούργιο από σφραγισμένο δοχείο μετρήθηκε με ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά η ποσότητα, το θερμίστορ που υπάρχει πάνω στο στοιχείο εξωτερικά μετρήθηκε και λειτουργέι κανονικά, η δουλειά γίνετε από εξειδικευμένο ψυκτικό που έχει επαφή με Daikin, το μηχάνημα δεν βγάζει κωδικό βλάβης

----------


## Googlis

Το ότι δεν βγάζει κωδικό βλάβης δεν είναι απαραίτητα πρόβλημα.
Στους -5 ανάλογα με το μοντέλο - χαρακτηριστικά του μπορεί και να πιάνει πάγο.
Το μηχάνημα έγραφε πως θέλει R410a φρέον ή μήπως κάποιο άλλο.
Ο τεχνικός δεν μπορεί να βρει την βλάβη, τι κάνει πειράματα και αν πετύχει.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

το εσωτερικο τι θερμοκρασια αερα βγαζει?
μηπως ειδες αν μετρησε πιεσεις και τι εδειξαν τα πιεσομετρα?
εαν ειχε κανονικο freon και ο συμπιεστης λειτουργει κανονικα δεν θα επιανε παγο στο +10,15
μια foto απο το ταμπελακι?
στο 410 και λιγο αν λειπει εχουμε προβλημα το χειμωνα.

----------


## vasilllis

ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.refrigeration-engineer.co...es-to-frequent
γραψου κιολας να κατεβασεις να δουμε το altherma defrost strategy.

----------


## stdio

η εξωτερική μονάδα είναι η ERHQ006-008AD και η εσωτερκή EKHBH008A, το ξαναγράφω αλλάχθηκαν τα υγρά και μπήκαν καινούργια R410a 1700 γρ. δεν βγάζει κανένα κωδικό βλάβης, δεν δίνει ποτέ εντολή defrost με αποτέλεσμα να παγώνει το εξωτερικό στοιχείο και να μη μπορεί να λειτουργήσει

----------


## Fixxxer

Προβλημα πλακετας μηπως?

----------


## picdev

Πρόβλημα πλακέτας ? Δηλαδή όταν ο MCU διαβάζει σωστά το αισθητήριο δίνει και εντολή defrost , δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται η διαδικασία αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο ενδεικτικο?
Μήπως το θερμίστορ δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ? Γίνεται να χαλάσει η καμπύλη του ?
Μήπως κάποια τάση εχει κοιματωση , αλλά είναι καινουριο 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

> το θερμίστορ που υπάρχει πάνω στο στοιχείο εξωτερικά μετρήθηκε και λειτουργέι κανονικά



Σε επαφή με την Daikin, σας είπαν, σε ποια θερμοκρασία θα έχει πόσα ωμ ή απλά μετρήσατε ότι η αντίσταση δεν είναι άπειρη κι εντάξει;!
Αλλά, για μια στιγμή. Ποιο θερμίστορ μετράτε;
Εδώ είναι ένα Link με το manual του μοντέλου σου. https://www.manualslib.com
Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, το μοντέλο σου έχει 3 thermistor.Καταγραφή.JPG To r1t μετράει την πληρότητα του freon, το r2t είναι υπεύθυνο για το defrost και το r3t μετράει εξωτερική θερμοκρασία.
Αφού μπήκαν τα υγρά από την αρχή και ζυγισμένα, τότε το r2t είναι ο πιο πιθανός ένοχος.
Επίσης, Νίκο googlis, λάθος τύπος φρέον, θα σήμαινε λάθος πιέσεις και θα το έπιανε το thermistor του discharge. Επίσης το r410 έχει 3/8''
βαλβιδάκι πλήρωσης οπότε είναι δύσκολο, όχι ακατόρθωτο, να το μπερδέψεις.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

σε αυτα που ρωτησα εχεις καποια απαντηση??
τηλεδιαγνωση δεν γινεται :Smile: 
αυτο με το υγρο το καταλαβα αλλα δεν απαντησες
πως να βοηθησουμε?

----------


## picdev

> Σε επαφή με την Daikin, σας είπαν, σε ποια θερμοκρασία θα έχει πόσα ωμ ή απλά μετρήσατε ότι η αντίσταση δεν είναι άπειρη κι εντάξει;!
> Αλλά, για μια στιγμή. Ποιο θερμίστορ μετράτε;
> Εδώ είναι ένα Link με το manual του μοντέλου σου. https://www.manualslib.com
> Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, το μοντέλο σου έχει 3 thermistor.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68107 To r1t μετράει την πληρότητα του freon, το r2t είναι υπεύθυνο για το defrost και το r3t μετράει εξωτερική θερμοκρασία.
> Αφού μπήκαν τα υγρά από την αρχή και ζυγισμένα, τότε το r2t είναι ο πιο πιθανός ένοχος.
> Επίσης, Νίκο googlis, λάθος τύπος φρέον, θα σήμαινε λάθος πιέσεις και θα το έπιανε το thermistor του discharge. Επίσης το r410 έχει 3/8''
> βαλβιδάκι πλήρωσης οπότε είναι δύσκολο, όχι ακατόρθωτο, να το μπερδέψεις.



όπως τα λέει ο παναγιώτης. 
Κανονικά το service manual πρέπει να έχει τη καμπύλη του θερμίστρο και να δεις πόσα ohm έχεις / θερμοκρασία.
Μπορείς να γεμίσεις μια λεκάνη νερό να προσθέτεις νερό και να μετρας θερμοκρασία και αντίσταση του θερμίστορ , βλέποντας αν συμφωνούν με τη καμπύλη

----------


## Πατέντες

Ειναι altherma. Δεν έχει εσωτερική μονάδα όπως είναι όλα τα κλιματιστικά.
Daikin Altherma HYBRID heatpump_cutopen1_tcm683-326029.jpg Περισσότερο, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε, μοιάζει με μποιλερ.

----------


## vasilllis

> το εσωτερικο τι θερμοκρασια αερα βγαζει?
> μηπως ειδες αν μετρησε πιεσεις και τι εδειξαν τα πιεσομετρα?
> εαν ειχε κανονικο freon και ο συμπιεστης λειτουργει κανονικα δεν θα επιανε παγο στο +10,15
> μια foto απο το ταμπελακι?
> στο 410 και λιγο αν λειπει εχουμε προβλημα το χειμωνα.



defrost κανει με βαση τον χρονο ή την θερμοκρασια?Αν ειναι με βαση τον χρονο,που αμφιβαλλω λογω οτι ειναι δυσκολο λογω αρκετων παραμετρων να υπολογισει τον ακριβης χρονο,τοτε σωστο το σκεπτικο σου οτι λειπει,εχει πολυ,διαφορετικο τυπο ή δεν ξερω και εγω φρεον.Αν ειναι με βαση την θερμοκρασια το defrost τοτε οτι ΜΑ οτι αεριο και ΟΣΟ αεριο και να εχειδεν θα επρεπε να πιανει παγο και δεν θα επρεπε να ρωταει γιατι δεν κανει defrost αλλα γιατι κανει συνεχεια.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

defrost κανουν με την θερμοκρασια,επισης οι πιεσεις στην εξωτερικη μοναδα αναλογα με τι freon δουλευει ειναι ιδιες και οταν ψυχει νερο πρωτα και μετα αερα, και οταν κανει ψυξη κατευθειαν αερα.
οπως και να εχει ομως οταν το freon ειναι λιγο εκτονωνεται με θερμοκρασια κατω του 0 και το στοιχειο παγωνει εστω και αν η εξωτερικη ειναι +10 
επομενως το οσο freon και να εχει δεν ισχυει.
πολυ σωστα ειπες οτι η ερωτηση ειναι γιατι πιανει παγο στο +10 η +15 και οχι γιατι δεν κανει defrost.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

κατι ακομα 
οταν οι σωληνωσεις που παει το freon εχουν πολυ μεγαλο μηκος, βαζουμε περισσοτερο απ οτι λεει το ταμπελακι σε kg.

----------


## stdio

ευχαριστώ 'ολους για τη βοήθεια, από τη daikin μας είπαν να ελέγξουμε την καμπύλη του r2t και του r3t το r1t δείχνει την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία που φαίνεται και στον πίνακα ελέγχου

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

ναι για να κανει defrost οταν πιανει παγο με +15c :Confused1:  :Blushing:  :Blush:  :Thumbup:  :Brick wall:

----------


## stdio

καλησπέρα, μέτρησα τα θερμίστορ, τα r1t, r3t δείχνουν κανονικά, το r2t έχει μια μικρή; απόκλιση πχ στους 6 C δείχνει 50,4 ΚΩ αντι για 48,4 ΚΩ

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπέρα, μέτρησα τα θερμίστορ, τα r1t, r3t δείχνουν κανονικά, το r2t έχει μια μικρή; απόκλιση πχ στους 6 C δείχνει 50,4 ΚΩ αντι για 48,4 ΚΩ



και η  αντιστοιχια των 48 ΚΩ σε θερμοκρασια ποια ειναι?

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

καλησπερα :Huh:

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

το θερμιστορ φταιει :Thumbup1:

----------


## stdio

μια ανοχή 5% στις τιμές είναι αποδεκτή, οπότε πάλι στο μηδέν

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

ναι οταν ψαχνεις το Συνταγμα στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## Πατέντες

Η ανοχή είναι 2 κΩ και όχι 5%.
Για να δεις ότι όντως είναι 5%, πρέπει να κάνεις 3 - 4 μετρήσεις. Αν όντως μένει αυτή η διαφορά των 5% τότε οκ.
Αλλά δεν πρόσεξα, το manual, λέει την τιμή αναφοράς μόνο σε μια τιμή θερμοκρασίας ή σε ένα εύρος θερμοκρασιών;
Επίσης, εκτός την ανοχή του πολύμετρου υπάρχει και η ανοχή του θερμόμετρου.

----------


## stdio

καλημέρα σε όλους, οι μετρήσεις είναι αυτές που κάνω εγώ γιατί το service της Daikin έρχεται ....
αυτο που βλέπω είναι ότι δεν δίνει ποτέ εντολή defrost

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

το οτι πιανει παγο οταν η θερμοκρασια εξω ειναι +10  +14 δεν σας προβληματιζει?
και σας νοιαζει γιατι δεν κανει defrost?
Kωστα εφ οσον εχεις το servis της daikin  εμας τι μας θελεις?
σε κουβεντα να βισκομαστε?

----------

picdev (11-01-17)

----------


## Πατέντες

> το οτι πιανει παγο οταν η θερμοκρασια εξω ειναι +10  +14 δεν σας προβληματιζει?



Μερικές φορές, η θερμοκρασία είναι σχετική. Περισσότερη σημασία έχει η υγρασία.
Αλλά Ζαχαρία, forum ανοιχτής συζήτησης είναι! Άλλοι με περισσότερες γνώσεις άλλοι με λιγότερες γνώσεις, λέμε την γνώμη μας.
Αυτό νομίζω είναι το νόημα, να βρισκόμαστε σε κουβέντα! :Wink: 

Κώστα, ο εξωτερικός ανεμιστήρας περιστρέφετε;! Κανονικά;! Με ένταση;!

----------


## stdio

αυτή τη στιγμή η θερμοκρασία είναι κοντά στο μηδέν πέφτει ψιλό χιόνι και  η μονάδα παγώνει, την ξεπάγωσα βάζοντας ψύξη και με πιστολάκι για τα  μαλλιά της έδωσα θερμοκρασία στο αισθητήριο πρίν από μια ώρα και τώρα  έχει παγώσει ξανά. Ο ανεμιστήρας περιστρέφεται κανονικά. Λειτουργεί  κανονικά στη θέρμανση  δηλαδή θερμαίνει αλλά το στοιχείο πιάνει πάγο και  δεν κάνει ποτέ defrost. Το σερβις της daikin έχει ειδοποιηθεί πριν από  μία εβδομάδα και ακόμα έρχεται. Το service manual το έχω. Η μονάδα  βρίσκεται στα Ιωάννινα, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ευπρόσδεκτος

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

εχεις δικιο Παναγιώτη :Smile: 
παντως εγώ προσπαθω να μάθω από αυτούς που ξέρουν, και εχω μάθει πάρα πολλά γιά ενισχυτες ηχου π.χ

----------


## stdio

όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ευπρόσδεκτος

----------


## vasilllis

> το οτι πιανει παγο οταν η θερμοκρασια εξω ειναι +10  +14 δεν σας προβληματιζει?
> και σας νοιαζει γιατι δεν κανει defrost?
> Kωστα εφ οσον εχεις το servis της daikin  εμας τι μας θελεις?
> σε κουβεντα να βισκομαστε?



Γιατι
επιμενεις για το ψυκτικο υγρο?Αφου το αντικατεστησε και εξακολουθει και του κανει το ιδιο οπως και πριν.Στους 10 δεν πιανει παγο ?

----------


## lepouras

να πω μια βλακεία? αν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας για το defrost δεν θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί προσωρινά με μια αντίσταση στο μέγεθος που θα έπρεπε να διαβάζει το αισθητήριο όταν θα είχε πάγο ώστε να δει αν είναι αυτό και σε αυτό οφείλετε που δεν ξεκινάει? φυσικά να το κάνει όταν του πιάσει πάγο για να δει αν θα λειτουργήσει.
κάτι άλλο. το defrost πως το κάνει? έχει κάποια αντίσταση που υπάρχει επάνω στο στοιχείο?(άρα τότε θα μπορούσε  να μετρηθεί αν τροφοδοτείτε η αντίσταση ώστε να αποκλειστεί ότι φταίει το αισθητήριο ή η αντίσταση κλπ κλπ) ή με κάποια διεργασία με τα υγρά?

----------

FILMAN (13-01-17), 

picdev (12-01-17)

----------


## Fixxxer

Ακραιο αλλα μηπως ηταν μαπα το ψυκτικο υγρο?
Κι επισης σκεφτομαι μια βλακεια αλλα μονο ενας χημικος/φυσικος μπορει να μας βοηθησει...
Αν το ψυκτικο υγρο δεν ειναι καλο και εχει νερο μεσα, οταν ερθει σε επαφη με το κρυο μεταλλο γινεται παγος, ισως να παιζει και κατι τετοιο αν ολα τα αλλα (πχ αισθητηριο) ειναι οκ...

----------


## Πατέντες

> Ακραιο αλλα μηπως ηταν μαπα το ψυκτικο υγρο?
> Κι επισης σκεφτομαι μια βλακεια αλλα μονο ενας χημικος/φυσικος μπορει να μας βοηθησει...
> Αν το ψυκτικο υγρο δεν ειναι καλο και εχει νερο μεσα, οταν ερθει σε επαφη με το κρυο μεταλλο γινεται παγος, ισως να παιζει και κατι τετοιο αν ολα τα αλλα (πχ αισθητηριο) ειναι οκ...



Κοίτα, αν η μπουκάλα που έχει ο τεχνικός είναι επαναγεμιζόμενη τότε θα μπορούσε να έχει κάποια υγρασία στο εσωτερικό. Πιθανό αλλά δύσκολο.
Βέβαια, η μπουκάλα που χρησιμοποίησε ο τεχνικός, όπως είπε και ο Κώστας, ήταν καινούρια, κλειστή και μιας χρήσης.





> να πω μια βλακεία? αν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας για το defrost δεν θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί προσωρινά με μια αντίσταση στο μέγεθος που θα έπρεπε να διαβάζει το αισθητήριο όταν θα είχε πάγο ώστε να δει αν είναι αυτό και σε αυτό οφείλετε που δεν ξεκινάει? φυσικά να το κάνει όταν του πιάσει πάγο για να δει αν θα λειτουργήσει.
> κάτι άλλο. το defrost πως το κάνει? έχει κάποια αντίσταση που υπάρχει επάνω στο στοιχείο?(άρα τότε θα μπορούσε  να μετρηθεί αν τροφοδοτείτε η αντίσταση ώστε να αποκλειστεί ότι φταίει το αισθητήριο ή η αντίσταση κλπ κλπ) ή με κάποια διεργασία με τα υγρά?



Ίσως να μπορούσε, αλλά έπρεπε να ξέρει ακριβώς την τιμή της αντίστασης την ώρα του defrost, αν την λέει το manual.
Η απόψυξη γίνεται με αντιστροφή του κυκλώματος του κύκλου ψύξης.

----------

FILMAN (13-01-17)

----------


## picdev

Η αντίστροφη με κάποια βαλβίδα δεν γίνεται ?

----------


## sotron1

Εάν βάλουμε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και το παίζουμε σε διάφορες τιμές, μήπως δούμε αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς ; και καταλάβουμε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## picdev

Αν υπάρχει εντολή αντίστροφης σε κάποια βαλβίδα σε κάποιο ρελέ , τότε τι συζητάμε για το θερμίστορ . Αν δεν μετρηθεί αυτό ενώ φαίνεται στον πίνακα ή θερμοκρασία όλα τα άλλα είναι ...

----------


## stdio

καλησπέρα και πάλι, η μονάδα αντιστρέφει αν μπεί σε ψύξη άρα η βαλβίδα λειτουργεί κανονικά, τ ο υγρό μπήκε από σφραγισμένο δοχείο μετρήθηκε με ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, τα θερμίστορ έχουνμια απόκληση μάλλον μέσα στα όρια , δεν δίνει όμως ποτέ εντολή για defrost

----------


## vasilllis

πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι αντιστρεφει?εχει χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες και δυσκολα το αντιλαμβανεσαι.ειχες ανοιχτα και μετρησες ταση στην 4οδη?(φφανταζαομαι κανει ψυξη η ΑΘ σου).Καποιο αλλο τροπο?
Επισης τα θερμιστορ πως τα μετρησες?σε ποια θερμοκρασια?

----------


## stdio

> πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι αντιστρεφει?εχει χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες και δυσκολα το αντιλαμβανεσαι.ειχες ανοιχτα και μετρησες ταση στην 4οδη?(φφανταζαομαι κανει ψυξη η ΑΘ σου).Καποιο αλλο τροπο?
> Επισης τα θερμιστορ πως τα μετρησες?σε ποια θερμοκρασια?



  με τον κλασικό τρόπο, την βάζω σε ψύξη και με πιστολάκι θερμαίνω το θερμίστορ εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας, τα θερμίστορ με θερμόμετρο πάνω στο θερμίστορ μετράω την αντίσταση

----------


## vasilllis

Μπορει να κανω και λαθος.
Και ωραια ,νομιζει με το πιστολακι οτι δεν εχει 5 βαθμους αλλα 30 και ξεκιναει ψυξη.αυτο ομως δεν λεει οτι δουλευει η 4οδη.το εχεις διαπιστωσει με μετρηση ,με την αφη η με αλλο τροπο;
Επισης τα θερμιστορ εχουν καποια διαβαθμιση.περα απο το να ειναι απο 5-50kohm πρεπει να ειναι και σε συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια για αυτο ρωτησα.

----------


## stdio

με το πιστολακι ξεκινάει ψύξη κανονικά και ξεπαγώνει η εξωτερική μονάδα, άρα η τετράοδη λειτουργεί. Την ξεκινάω σε θέρμανση λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά όταν η θερμοκρασία του αέρα πέσει κάτω από 5-4 θαθμούς και αναλόγως την υγρασία αρχίζει να παγώνει και δεν κάνει ποτέ defrost. Από βδομάδα θα μας στείλει η daikin ένα σετ θερμίστορσ να δοκιμάσουμε... διαβάζωντας ότι μάνουαλ daikin βρήσκω στο νετ σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω να διαβάσω τις τιμές του r2t σε λειτουργία να τις συγκρίνω με ένα πινακάκι που βρήκα, για να κάνει defrost συν τοις άλλοις πρέπει να δει το r2t κάτω από -10C δηλαδή πάνω από 120ΚΩ

----------


## Πατέντες

> για να κάνει defrost συν τοις άλλοις πρέπει να δει το r2t κάτω από -10C δηλαδή πάνω από 120ΚΩ



Αυτό είναι 100% βέβαιο; Το δικό σου θερμίστορ πόσα ωμ είναι στους -10°C;

----------


## stdio

λοιπόν βρέθηκε η αιτία, το θερμίστορ δεν έδειχνε ποτέ -10, σταμάταγε στο -9 περίπου οπότε δεν έδεινε ποτέ εντολή defrost, μπήκε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το θερμίστορ για να ΄δεί΄ -10 και η μονάδα πήρε μπρός

----------


## stdio

περιμένωντας το σερβισ της daikin το σκάλισα λίγο ακόμα για να δουλέψει όσο γίνεται καλύτερα και να ζεσταθούμε, βρήκα ότι η τιμή του θερμίστορ έχει ΄φύγει΄ περίπου 6% ενώ η ανοχή είναι 5%.....

----------

